# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  MSSQL Server 2000 Reporting Services - URL Reference to Images

## gjoshi

Hi,
I'm trying to insert the Url for the image control in the Report designer. As per your article there should be an option (radio button) in Image Wizard to use set the URL for the reports. But i do not get that option at all. All i get is these options
a) - Embedded
b) - Project
c) - Database
I do not get a URL option. 
My problem is that i have a URL path to the images that are stored on a Web Server. I would like to this path to be the source of the Image control. I can't make it work. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks,
GJ

----------


## Island1

URL referencing is supported only after the SP1 install - you'll see the fourth option (with characteristically inconsistent naming), appearing as "Web," underneath the three options you mention, after you install SP1.

Don't put off the Service Pack - several chart enhancements / other nice additions and modifications, as well as a few apparent "fixes" (hey, it's called "Service Pack," right?) accrue to those who install SP1.

In addition, be careful with the URL / Web option.  It does bring a few considerations in tow with it, as I'm sure you already know: After deployment (that is, when you're not using the RSReportHost previewers), the Report Server references / fetches the image source initially, not the information consumer's web browser.  The consequences of this:  accessibility considerations that require specification of an unattended execution account, not to mention the obvious performance considerations, including network latency, double buffering, and so forth.

Other challenges exist, as well.  Don't assume that the URL approach is necessarily an "all win" scenario, but balance it with the costs / benefits of the other approaches - and test whatever you choose in an environment that truly approximates the ultimate production environment - particularly with regard to security - or you find yourself doing a significant amount of rework, after what might be an embarrassing demo to the client / employer.

Best of luck, though, and thanks for reading my articles!

Bill Pearson
Island Technologies Inc.

----------


## Island1

Hi.

Did this resolve your issue?  It helps everyone searching for help on the forums to determine a valid problem / answer combination, if you post back that your problem was resolved.  And if not, it identifies it as still "open" for further assistance.

Did SP3 resolve your issue?  It has worked in this scenario for others in the past ...

Thanks, and Happy New Year.

Bill

----------


## optmax

I have the same problem: no URL option for an image link, just Embedded, Project and Database.

My RS version is
Microsoft SQL Server Reporting Services Version 8.00.1038.00
which I believe equates to SP2.

Any ideas why I don't have URL?


Stephen

----------

